# UAE Labor Law Concens



## biktor (Feb 20, 2013)

Good day,

May I ask your office for some legal advise regarding current employment status. The details are as follows:


I've been working as a network technician for a certain company(I will call it 'company A') and I've just started last October.
 I'm currently on Six-Month Provisional Period(Working for only 4 months)
 'Company A's office is located in Dubai Internet City(Free Zone)
 'Company A's main business is providing Installation, support and service to its clients(Network,Telephony, Internet etc.)
 'Company A' assigned me to be a network support for a Hotel (I will call it 'hotel A')

These are my questions:


My employer and i both agreed that my working hours is from 8:00A.M. to 5:00 P.M. from Sunday to Thursday and 1:00P.M. to 5:00P.M. on Saturdays. But he also said that i shall be on-call if the hotel have issues with our service. As a company with provides network installation service. He assigned me to take charge with the network and PABX installation on one of our clients. During the project,under his supervision, I've been working almost 10 hours(8:00AM to 7:00PM) for more than 1 week.He keeps on telling me that we are already on delay, and also during that time I almost don't have a break,i only stop on working to eat and most of the time i had my lunch late(sometimes even don't have lunch at all). Based on Chapter IV section 1 article 65,66 and 67 of the U.A.E labor law, does he clearly violates the said three articles? And i've also heard that here in U.A.E, there's no overtime pay despite that article clearly states at least 25% must be payed for the overtime.
 
Based on our employment contract, I shall receive my salary every end of the month which is 2,500 AED, but within this 4 months, i received my salary delayed by at least 10 days.Can be this considered as an evidence that my employer does not fulfill his obligations towards me as provided for in the contract? Does he clearly violates our contract?
 
Based on our employment contract,If i wish to terminate our contract with less than 2 years,I must pay the company's full expense on processing my visa. I've tried to look for the usual total price for the visa just in case but it turns out that this condition is illegal under the U.A.E Labor law and Dubai Technology and Media Free Zone Authority Law(or if this condition is legal,Do I need to pay a total of 1,875 AED only as per Chapter 7 Section 1 Article 116)
 
 I've just found out when i about to sign my employment contract that there's an another company on which is my contract will be addressed to (I will call it 'Company B') which is also on Dubai Internet City. Is this legal? If wish to terminate my contract,considering that it is allowed for the company to ask me to pay their expense on my visa,to which company will i pay it?

I've included the articles which are mentioned above to serve as a guide. I hope you can help me clear my mind on these issues and help me to decide. Thank you in advance....

Best Regards,


####################################################

UAE Labor Law

Chapter IV Section 1 Article 65
"The maximum normal working hours for adult employees shall be eight hours per day or forty eight hours per week."

Chapter IV Section 1 Article 66
"Daily working hours shall be regulated in a way that no employee shall work over five hours consecutively without break times for rest, food and prayer with a total not less than one hour, provided that such times shall not be counted in working hours."

Chapter IV Section 1 Article 67
"If circumstances of work necessitate that an employee works more than the normal working hours, the extra time shall be considered overtime, for which the employee shall receive a remuneration equal to that corresponding to his normal working hours plus an extra of at least 25 percent of such remuneration."

Chapter 7 Section 1 Article 116
If the contract has been terminated on part of the employee, for reasons other that those provided for under Article (121) hereof, the employee becomes liable for compensating the employer against losses incurred by him in consequence of contract termination, provided that the amount of compensation, may not exceed half a month's pay for a period of three months or for the remaining period of contract whichever is shorter, unless the terms of the contract provide otherwise.

Chapter 7 Section 1 Article 121
The employee may leave the service without notice in the following cases:
a. If the employer does not fulfill his obligations towards the employee as provided for in the contract or in this Law.
b. If the employer of his legal regal representative has committed an act of assault against the employee.


####################################################

Dubai Technology and Media Free Zone Authority Law

SECTION 8:
RECRUITMENT OF EMPLOYEES AND EMPLOYMENT CONDITIONS

14. Recruitment of employees under the sponsorship of the authority
14.1 Where a licensee recruits an employee who is to work for the licensee under the sponsorship of the authority, the licensee shall be responsible for the following costs:
14.1.2 the cost of the employee's air ticket from the employee's point of origin to Dubai
14.1.3 the cost of processing the employee's residence permit
14.1.4 the cost of processing the employee's health card
14.1.5 the cost of renewal of the employee's residence permit and health card, including the cost of a medical fitness certificate.

14.2 The licensee is prohibited from charging these costs to the employee or from recouping the costs by making deductions from his salary.

14.3 The terms and conditions of employment for employees recruited by licensees but sponsored by the authority shall be a matter of negotiation between the employer and the employee, subject to the employment at all times complying with the terms and conditions of the UAE Labour Law.

14.4 The authority shall have the right to ensure that licensees observe the rules regulating the relationship between the employer and employee as provided in these Regulations.

14.5 Every employee shall sign an employment contract which sets out the minimum acceptable terms and conditions of employment for employees working in the zone which shall be the minimum terms and conditions prescribed in the UAE Labour Law.

14.6 A licensee shall submit an entry permit, passport and contract of employment in respect of every new employee within forty eight (48) hours of the employee's arrival in Dubai to the authority's administration department.

14.7 Working conditions for employees, including but not limited to, hours of work, holiday leave entitlement, end of service benefits and termination of employment shall as a minimum be as set out in the UAE Labour Law.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I suggest you contact the Ministry of Labour directly and ask for advice.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I can give you the answers to your questions. It's what I do in my newspaper column every week. I would need to know some additional information so suggest you contact me off forum (see signature link).

I also think it wise to delete this thread as it gives away too much info. Easy to tell which company you work for and your employer could easily guess your identity.


----------



## biktor (Feb 20, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> I suggest you contact the Ministry of Labour directly and ask for advice.


I did that already... I've already send a copy of my post to MoL's callcenter email address



Elphaba said:


> I can give you the answers to your questions. It's what I do in my newspaper column every week. I would need to know some additional information so suggest you contact me off forum (see signature link).
> 
> I also think it wise to delete this thread as it gives away too much info. Easy to tell which company you work for and your employer could easily guess your identity.


I've sent an email to the address i found on your blog... if there's anything you need just let me know...

What are the possible outcome if they found out that im seeking advice for my situation here? Either way they will eventually know this because i also raise this concern directly to my employer... i just want to be ready with the infos... anyway thank you in advace ma'am.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

biktor said:


> I did that already... I've already send a copy of my post to MoL's callcenter email address
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Email received & I'll reply today.

You could be dismissed for making negative comments. Doing it publically is quite different to doing it privately...


----------



## jawdat (Jan 5, 2015)

Please Kindly give me your advice which is indicated already on our labor law UAE because I cannot see there the below situations;
1, I would like to resign not because i don't know the work, just because of my boss/ immediate supervisor he treat like unprofessional person and his mind are not consistent.
2. The visa given to me are is not professional though I have completed certificate.
3. this is korean company actually too much time you need to spend to your office even though you are already in your house he will call you anytime they wanted too.
4. I'm new in my company not more than 3months under provision on this situation.

if ever other company will hire me as engineer which is my profession and they can give me professional visa it is possible to resign here and join new Company?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You do realise this thread is TWO years old??????


----------



## jawdat (Jan 5, 2015)

What do you mean sir


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

I think it's quite possible that jawdat did an internet search and landed on this forum, found the original post with a long list of uae labour law clauses, and thought that he/she was on a more official website. 

Sometimes 2nd or 3rd language skills and a little desperation can cause people to miss important pieces of information. And I might respectfully suggest that they may also not have benefitted from the same kind of education as you or I.

I just don't get the impression that they came here and revived a two-year-old thread with the intention of raising the ire of some of the natives. Did you?






Chocoholic said:


> You do realise this thread is TWO years old??????


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Jawdat,


It looks as though you've done a search on the forum, and you've revived a very old thread by adding a new post to the end of it. Unfortunately you will not get a lot of help here by doing that. It would be better to keep searching the forum for answers, maybe post a new thread with your questions, or better yet, contact the MOL directly regarding your situation.

Good luck .




jawdat said:


> What do you mean sir


----------



## expt123 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Need Advice*

Dear members.
I am a Pakistani, joined a real estate company in dubai dated on 27h of September 2014.My company sealed by Dubai economic department due to trade licensee expire dated on 13 October 2014 just after 15 days of my joining.our directors flee from UAE leaving all the employees.we all employees were so worried due to non payment of salaries etc.So we all contact to the sponsor and ask him to cancel our visas.He promised us that he will cancel all the visa after he get some information from all the employees.Meanwhile when economic department closing the company some employees take out some office accessories and handed over to Local arabic sponsor.we all wait for 2 month but local sponsor was not cancelling our visas.some employees went to labor department and launched the complain.one day sponsor called me to another office and ask me that give me the passwords of computers and tell me all information about data.I give all the detail to him which i got in 15 working days after i joined the company.Again after one month he called me and ask me to come another office where he accompanied with some guys.they asked me to give my emirates to them.i give the ID because my understanding was that they need some details from my id.but they didn't return my id and ask me that they are going to call the police because you are hiding some information.I told them that i have already give all the information and data to the sponsor and don't know anything else.I was very worried and afraid same day i buy ticket and went back to Pakistan.But now i am worried that if i didn't cancel my visa then i cannot get another job in UAE.Pleas help and suggest me what i have to do now.
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I really think you need to speak with the MoL about your situation. It seems quite complicated, if not a little scary as you have been threatened.


----------

